# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 44)



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2021)

*What tools are you looking to upgrade in your shop?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
They call it a Royale with cheese.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2021)

The shop!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

My tool upgrade wishlist is a new grizzly 15" spiral head planer. The dewalt has served me well and I still use it but a quieter machine with more horsepower and carbide cutters would really be nice, especially since I use so much rough sawn lumber.
And maybe upgrade the bandsaw, the old 14" delta with the riser block is still working fine and serves me well. But a larger capacity that still fits the headroom of the basement shop would be nice. Upgrading the bandsaw would be like upgrading the table saw, once I did it I was wowed and wished I had done it sooner. Theres a lot to be said about horsepower and mass from cast iron!
I have also toyed with the idea of upgrading my miter saw to a Bosch glide saw. I use my dedicated mitersaw station a lot! But that upgrade is kinda low on the list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The shop!


That's to easy, more details are needed on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2021)

Today my right knee- yesterday it was my back-Tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2021)

Since my answer (wasn't good enough ) needs to be detailed, I guess I better do it. All I have is a 12x24 building. I have yard tools, stacked lumber, blanks and tools in there so there's no room. I have my lathe, bandsaw, miter saw, planer, bench sander plus a bunch of other tools from home building plus other odds and ends. Open the door and it's a trail through it all. I have to move stuff around and dig the planer out and make room to set it up if I want to plane anything. If I can ever get the shop I want, I'd like to upgrade to a bigger lathe and table saw. I also want to add a drum sander and jointer. And have more storage room for wood (that I'll never get to).


If you guys would buy this stuff that I post for sale, I could make more room so I could actually get in there and do some work! ⁹

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bandsaw. Currently using a little 10" Rikon. It is a little workhorse and will go through anything up to it's cutting height (~4.5") I have to spend way too much time trimming things with the chainsaw though before using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Since my answer (wasn't good enough ) needs to be detailed, I guess I better do it. All I have is a 12x24 building. I have yard tools, stacked lumber, blanks and tools in there so there's no room. I have my lathe, bandsaw, miter saw, planer, bench sander plus a bunch of other tools from home building plus other odds and ends. Open the door and it's a trail through it all. I have to move stuff around and dig the planer out and make room to set it up if I want to plane anything. If I can ever get the shop I want, I'd like to upgrade to a bigger lathe and table saw. I also want to add a drum sander and jointer. And have more storage room for wood (that I'll never get to).
> 
> 
> If you guys would buy this stuff that I post for sale, I could make more room so I could actually get in there and do some work! ⁹


Mine with 13x30 lean to is 53 x30. So trails through the stuff is not acceptable???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2021)

Wow you have trails too? So I'm on the road to Stafford status!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Since my answer (wasn't good enough ) needs to be detailed, I guess I better do it. All I have is a 12x24 building. I have yard tools, stacked lumber, blanks and tools in there so there's no room. I have my lathe, bandsaw, miter saw, planer, bench sander plus a bunch of other tools from home building plus other odds and ends. Open the door and it's a trail through it all. I have to move stuff around and dig the planer out and make room to set it up if I want to plane anything. If I can ever get the shop I want, I'd like to upgrade to a bigger lathe and table saw. I also want to add a drum sander and jointer. And have more storage room for wood (that I'll never get to).
> 
> 
> If you guys would buy this stuff that I post for sale, I could make more room so I could actually get in there and do some work! ⁹


That's better! At ease soldier, carry on through those trails.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 31, 2021)

Need to upgrade my bandsaw... tablesaw... thickness sander... and a good shop to work in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 31, 2021)

Truth be told, there's nothing I'm really itching to upgrade or buy right now. My shop is rather well set up. Biggest thing I need is time to actually spend in the shop...

I'd love a Shelix head for my DW735 or to upgrade my 6" jointer to an 8" (or, really a 12", but a 12" jointer isn't practical for me). But the machines as I have them right now are functioning just fine and serving me well, so I'm not in any hurry to upgrade them. I would love to replace my bandsaw with something in the 20" range, but my vintage Delta 14" w/ riser block works well and meets my needs, so no hurry to upgrade there either.

I would like to eventually get another drum sander and if I had the money to go out and buy a machine, this is what I'd get. I sold mine before moving. It was a good machine, but it just wasn't the right one for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 1, 2021)

Spiral cutter head for my jointer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2021)

Table saw - It's still gonna be a contractors folding saw, but I want a better one than the cheap plastic 35 year old one I have which doesn't even have a manufacturers sticker anymore - it fell off! The only positive about it - it's light weight! But it does do a job though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Table saw - It's still gonna be a contractors folding saw, but I want a better one than the cheap plastic 35 year old one I have which doesn't even have a manufacturers sticker anymore - it fell off! The only positive about it - it's light weight! But it does do a job though!


Skil makes a really decent foldable saw that has an integral fence and cast table. Use one on my tool truck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2021)

Is that the worm drive one or the red one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 1, 2021)

^Bosch or Dewalt following behind it if you are looking for an job site foldaway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2021)

Cannot find the Bosch I want and the corded, bigger Dewalts have been hard to come by hereabouts. Looked at the worm drive Skil seriously, but cannot find them around here either. Hitachi seems to make a decent one though. Of course there is SawStop, but I have a hard time giving an extra grand to a guy who knows he has a patent and has successfully defended it plus you cannot cut wet wood one if you forget to shut off the sensor and brake and Lil Mikey will forget! HF has come out with a new version of their new saw that includes a rip fence with rack and pinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Cannot find the Bosch I want and the corded, bigger Dewalts have been hard to come by hereabouts. Looked at the worm drive Skil seriously, but cannot find them around here either. Hitachi seems to make a decent one though. Of course there is SawStop, but I have a hard time giving an extra grand to a guy who knows he has a patent and has successfully defended it plus you cannot cut wet wood one if you forget to shut off the sensor and brake and Lil Mikey will forget! HF has come out with a new version of their new saw that includes a rip fence with rack and pinion.


I have looked at the Hitachi and would have been 3rd runner up from the 2 that I mentioned. $ 1500 for a portable job saw- well the extra $ 700-800 saves your from not loosing a finger. Come to think of it, I need my hands and fingers to design, fabricate and play guitar…………is it worth the extra $$$ and the controversy with that particular brand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Cannot find the Bosch I want and the corded, bigger Dewalts have been hard to come by hereabouts


Mike, I just checked our local Lowes, and they have both the Bosch and the Dewalt in stock. Here's the link if you're interested in shipping. 



https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=folding+table+saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Is that the worm drive one or the red one?


Worm drive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 1, 2021)

I’d like to get rid of more of what I don’t really use or need and make room for a decent sturdy workbench, you know, the kind that doesn’t have a tablesaw as a base!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2021)

eaglea1 said:


> Mike, I just checked our local Lowes, and they have both the Bosch and the Dewalt in stock. Here's the link if you're interested in shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=folding+table+saw


The dewalt isn't in stock around here. I'm not sure if they still make the model of bosch i would like - it's the one with the metal frame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I have looked at the Hitachi and would have been 3rd runner up from the 2 that I mentioned. $ 1500 for a portable job saw- well the extra $ 700-800 saves your from not loosing a finger. Come to think of it, I need my hands and fingers to design, fabricate and play guitar…………is it worth the extra $$$ and the controversy with that particular brand?


Ok, you have to know the history of this, and believe me when I say it is important that inventors are protected from infringement but.....seems like Mr. Gass has established the cost of a severed finger as $1k in his pocket. When he first patented his invention he tried to peddle it to the saw manufacturers as the new safety standard for their industry. His claim was that it would only add $100 to the cost of a saw to save an average of $35k for an accident. Keep the $100 in your mind - it was for, combined, the technology, the equipment and the licensing. All the manufacturers said no. When they rejected him, he sued the manufacturers to try to force them to buy his technology. I think that suit was dismissed. There has been a number of lawsuits, which it appears he supports - some say he instigated, where injured people sue the saw makers for not adopting the technology. Some have been won. In response Bosch developed their own system named REAXX. Looked very different to me, but a judge was convinced by Gass that he was infringed upon and they were forced to stop selling the system in US. After the manufacturers rejected him he decided to sell his own brand of saw. They came out at twice the cost of other saws, but came down a little when the competition's (Bosch's) system came out. But went up about 25 to 30% when he won the Bosch lawsuit, and has gone up 400 since,( presumably because of other manufacturers waiting on product from overseas), while other manufacturers have gone up much less. This is for the portable saw. The portable sawstop is sometimes rated slightly "better" than the others - arguably. It is usually about 900 to 1100 more than a very comparable saw. They only real difference is the sensing and braking technology. Remember he originally sued stating that the technology would only add $100 to the cost of a saw which is less than just What the cartridge usually costs now, not including the ruined blade. Bosch's system did not ruin the blade. A Mr. Butler developed a system over 15 years ago that was a bolt on to your existing saw and also didn't ruin the blade, but hasn't been adopted. There has to be some reason that these have not been adopted worldwide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, you have to know the history of this, and believe me when I say it is important that inventors are protected from infringement but.....seems like Mr. Gass has established the cost of a severed finger as $1k in his pocket. When he first patented his invention he tried to peddle it to the saw manufacturers as the new safety standard for their industry. His claim was that it would only add $100 to the cost of a saw to save an average of $35k for an accident. Keep the $100 in your mind - it was for, combined, the technology, the equipment and the licensing. All the manufacturers said no. When they rejected him, he sued the manufacturers to try to force them to buy his technology. I think that suit was dismissed. There has been a number of lawsuits, which it appears he supports - some say he instigated, where injured people sue the saw makers for not adopting the technology. Some have been won. In response Bosch developed their own system named REAXX. Looked very different to me, but a judge was convinced by Gass that he was infringed upon and they were forced to stop selling the system in US. After the manufacturers rejected him he decided to sell his own brand of saw. They came out at twice the cost of other saws, but came down a little when the competition's (Bosch's) system came out. But went up about 25 to 30% when he won the Bosch lawsuit, and has gone up 400 since,( presumably because of other manufacturers waiting on product from overseas), while other manufacturers have gone up much less. This is for the portable saw. The portable sawstop is sometimes rated slightly "better" than the others - arguably. It is usually about 900 to 1100 more than a very comparable saw. They only real difference is the sensing and braking technology. Remember he originally sued stating that the technology would only add $100 to the cost of a saw which is less than just What the cartridge usually costs now, not including the ruined blade. Bosch's system did not ruin the blade. A Mr. Butler developed a system over 15 years ago that was a bolt on to your existing saw and also didn't ruin the blade, but hasn't been adopted. There has to be some reason that these have not been adopted worldwide


Well, Lil Mikey I am pretty sure we went over this off line and no argument there to everything you said. Sometimes I like to see that other passionate side of Mike (or Lil Mikey). I think it is that time of day to grab a cold  one to talk this over or hey where is the  when you need it?

Forget the tuck away saw- get a real one that will last you forever. I had a JET job site saw that I mostly used as it was easier to get at (I used the bandsaw most of the time) and it lasted me 12 years before it pooped out. I put that sucker to the ringer and cut a crap load of oily, dense and really heavy hardwood- it is like telling a little leaguer to go out and play way up his league with the big boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2021)

Space, space, space. I have no space for a shop saw. I have an old Craftsman - good cast iron saw, I upgraded, but do not have room for it. In fact it is sitting outside under a tarp trying to convince someone they need it. I've removed the motor and may keep it and give the table to someone. I'd give the whole saw to someone if they would take it and I'd tell my wife I sold it. We've been toying with having a garage sale soon, but my wife is not all solid for it - so not sure when. I really do very little on a table saw nowadays - however, that could change tomorrow. Now don't get me wrong, I would loooooovvvvveeeee to have a Powermatic, Delta, Grizzly industrial, Jet, etc..... but I would much rather have the room instead for all my other tools ------ and hoard! H. E. Double Hockeysticks I'd love to have my granddad's cast iron behemoth. My cousin now has it, and would need a forklight and heavy truck to move it as well as half my house to use it in. Thing is probably approaching 75+ years old, been through 4 floods, but the thing is a SOLID american iron beast and he used if for cabinets, cutting panel goods, in a time before panel saws and cnc's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

